# NTA CONVENTION



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Had a Great Time at the convention--So much to see and do. There was so many Venders and tailgaters I didn't get to all booths--Did do many seminar's on trapping-hunting and calling-Great way to pick up new tricks--Few Pic's--------All in ALL Great Convention-------Those wolf skins sure were beautiful*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Don turn the last pic for me*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic's Skip, you should have had some of your special traps set up in a booth. There some nice looking fox's also.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Great pictures wish I could have made it up there


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*The Young Lady Gave a Great Seminar About trapping out of a Canoe--All water critters*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I've been looking at the wolves and wondering why their noses look extremely long? I don't know,,, I've never seen one up close. Anyone know?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Bad stretching or tanning job? Unless they came from the Pinocchio Mountains ????????


----------

